# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Εντοπισμός κινητών μέσω Internet !!!!!!!!!!!

## jungle traveller

Εντοπίστε τον/την σύντροφο σας απο το κινητό τους μέσω internet.
Η ακρίβεια του εντοπισμού στην Ευρώπη φτάνει μέχρι τα 10 μέτρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Η τεχνολογία βασίζεται στον εντοπισμό των συντεταγμένων μεταξύ των κεραιών τηλεφωνίας που βρίσκεται το κινητό τηλέφωνο

Όδηγίες
1 πληκτρολογούμε το νούμερο του τηλεφώνου (ΔΕΝ επηρεάζονται οι συσκευές μόνο εντοπισμός εκτελείται).
2 περιμένε να εμφανιστεί ο χάρτης (Όπως στο Google Earth εμφανίζεται).


http://www.celtascortos.org/moviles/eng/index.htm

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## batman_9697

μάλλον μας κάνεις πλάκα.......γιατί ότι αριθμό και να βάλεις σε βγάζει στο ίδιο σημείο....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Παλιό αλλά καλό!  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Μήπως θα αρχίσουν να στέλνουν SPAM SMS στο νούμερο αυτό ;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Μήπως θα αρχίσουν να στέλνουν SPAM SMS στο νούμερο αυτό ;


και εγώ τελευταία στιγμή δεν έβαλα το δικό μου αλλά ένα fake.

Αν και δεν νομίζω, φαίνετε πολύ εντάξη site  ::

----------


## papashark

Πέραν της πλάκας, για ρίχτε μια ματιά στα :

http://www.samsung.d900.co.za/mobile_tracker.htm
http://www.samsung.d900.co.za/how_to_ac ... racker.htm

http://www.blog.d900.co.za/archives/56


Mobile Tracker – submit a phone number, where notifications will be sent to in case SIM-card was changed – that message will contain number of the SIM-card being used with the handset. This section is protected with password, so that no one other than you or someone else who knows the password could disable the Tracker. Should your device have the SIM-card switched once, the specified number will receive one message instantly, and one more each time a new card is plugged in. A fetching feature which can prove to be of much help in case the handset is lost or stolen.

----------


## geeksada

Υπαρχει αντιστοιχο προγραμματακι και για Symbian:
http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/software ... 60_3rd.php

----------


## alexis-13

μας δουλευει μου φαινεται το εκανα και μου εβγαλε μια γκομενα να κουναει τον κ@@λο τις.lol

----------


## DIMKATIO

> Υπαρχει αντιστοιχο προγραμματακι και για Symbian:
> http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/software ... 60_3rd.php


για το Ρ990 υπάρχει τπτ ?

----------

